# Hotels in Ireland are too expensive... or are they?



## koconnor

I've long read of comments about the hotel industry here in Ireland charging "unrealistic" rates for a night's stay. I would have thought therefore that more and more hotels would be closing due to people not selecting these places for a break away.

I've even heard this argument 4 or 5 years ago "hotels need to get real with their prices" etc etc.

I guess I'm aiming here at the 5 star hotels that demand in excess of 200€ per night. Don't get me wrong, their price is their price and they charge that for a reason, however these hotels are still OPEN. So, people must be going there, spending the money and keeping the doors open for the hotel. Or is there an elite group of wealthy individuals going around the country staying a night here and there at each of the hotels? 


So, when people do complain about hotel prices, are they referring in general to 3 & 4 stars, or the 5 stars or all? Because from what I see the 5 stars are still open for business and have been for a long time through this recession and no signs of them dropping their prices.

I am not bashing 5 stars at all, nor what they charge. I am simply trying to get a perspective on what I'm reading/hearing that hotels are too expensive and that it's only a matter of time before they close. I just don't see it, to be honest.


----------



## Padraigb

Don't pay too much attention to rack rates: only a very small minority of customers pay those prices.

Look instead at deals and special offers: they give a better impression of what hotels are really generating from the sale of rooms. They usually offer even better deals that are not available or visible to ordinary punters like me (and I suppose you): tour companies who send in customers by the busload get them.


----------



## koconnor

Yes, this is true - but I'm even factoring in the "best rate guarantee" they often mention on their sites.

For instance, I overheard on the radio some country lodge *somewhere* in Ireland charging ONLY €125 per PERSON bed and breakfast. So, for a couple that's €250. This was advertised on Today FM (I believe). I would have thought that at that price, given the current economy, would be a no go for most of the listeners (based on the doom and gloom I guess) - so was the advert tuned into the wrong demographic, or ARE people spending that money? This I guess is what I'm trying to understand.


----------



## Sandals

In many cases people will spend the money if they need a room on a specific date(s) such as a wedding, party, meeting etc. 

Just back from a Groupon deal in where all the food we ate cost €30 more than the 2BBD package we were on. So rooms, use of Leisure Center free really. I suppose they are hoping we'd spend extra money in drinks, kids club etc. Plus make the hotel appear busy. There was two black tie weddings on both nights we were there and atmosphere in the hotel the whole time was great.


----------



## Leper

You want 5 Star, you'll pay for it. The hotel people dont care; they get the American tourist though down in numbers will pay in advance, perhaps through some promotion.

Try 4 Star, lots of competition here, weddings, funerals, daytrippers, Super Valu merchants (including moi). Ring the hotel not more than two days before you travel and ask for their lowest price (you dont need to haggle). They need you and probably are nearly full anyway. You are the icing on the cake for them. You book what is probably same room type, eat the same food and drink what others drink - win/win. An empty room earns nothing and probably costs the hotel in heating etc.

Mrs Leper and I stopped off in a hotel down the country some years ago where there was a wedding going on. We knew some of the guests and had a few drinks (well more than a few drinks) and decided to stay in the hotel. I approached the desk and received a price that would make the Quinns shirk and after declining went to the internet and "low and behold" the same hotel came up at a knock-down price. I booked through the net and went to the desk where the same receptionist handed me the room keys. I challenged her earlier price to be told there is an "on-demand" price and an internet price the latter being then 50% cheaper. Some of these people make up terms and conditions that are contrary to doing any kind of business.

It taught me a great lesson. I have found that by ringing the hotel their price is even cheaper than their Supervalu Break price and in the restaurant you choose of the hotel menu rather than the plastic Supervalu menu.

While I'm at it, I think some hotels and bars would want to do something about their soft drink prices which usually are crazy. I see nothing wrong with them charging a bit more for and providing large plastic bottles of soft drinks for family guests. Paying for individual bottles of soft drinks is another of their ripoffs.


----------



## Hillsalt

I stayed at the Hilton Dublin Airport (it's about 5km from the airport, opposite Clare Hall Tesco!). The rate was €79 for a family room including parking and return transfer to the airport. After that, we kept our hands in our pockets. Wifi was €10, a beer was near €7, a club sambo was €9 etc. 

So I went over to Tesco and spent a fraction of that on a few drinks and treats for the kids. 

We will stay there again for sure.


----------



## Protocol

Recent prices paid:

April 2012 - *West County, Ennis* 

99 for 3 nights B&B = 33 pn for 2 people - unreal value

July 2012 - *Sheraton, Athlone*, 4* hotel

100pn B&B for an upgraded room in the tower -good enough value for a big room in a modern hotel


----------



## Bronte

Hotel prices have dropped significantly, particularly if you travel no peak times. Also great deals for families now with it being easy too secure a second room for the kids instead of the nightmare of kids sleeping with you. Food and drink are REALLY expensive still. Car hire is also a lot cheaper.  But it all adds up.  It's very hard to do Ireland without a hire car.  It's really easy to get around Paris, London, Barcelona, Prague without a car.  All these costs add up.  

I see that Ireland has a very low repeat business percentage for foreign tourists. It's got to battle low cost, good weather destinations. But temple bar etc puts off a lot of tourists based on what my friends tell me. It's quite shocking to them truth be told.


----------



## Plek Trum

There's usually good deals to be had if you shop around a bit. Keep an eye on offer / discount websites such as www.pigsback.com Groupon Living Social etc If you have an event on you can sometimes get a very nice hotel stay if you start looking a few weeks prior. I find however that the majority of the hotels are Dublin or midlands based.

Also worth checking around for price variations - I usually crosscheck the following www.booking.com www.alpharooms.com [broken link removed] As a rule you will get good prices with no hidden extras. 

Another website I cam across lately is  > they allocate a percentage of your booking to your account. You can use this money as credit against future bookings (in part or full).

We have used  for a few short breaks lately.  Great value, selection may be limited depending on location / date.  Had a great stay at Sneem Hotel in Kerry (great spot)  2 nights B&B, one evening meal with bottle of wine, 2 people 160euros!  Heading there this weekend again 

Its also worth checking if the hotel you wish to stay at has a Facebook page. Often they advertise deals here or will have a hotel representative managing the page. Sometimes asking on their FB page for a deal will get you a cheaper rate.


----------



## Maggs065

Was going to book the Inchydoney Hotel and Spa in Clonakilty for a Sat in Sept. They're looking for €250 for a double room B&B. I think that is way too expensive for a 4*.
Booking.com are quoting the same price - there is plenty of availability unsurprisingly!
Stayed there in June for €160/night mid-week.


----------



## SoylentGreen

I have enjoyed the SuperValu breaks, DID breaks, Lidl breaks and the NCT breaks. Incredible value. I notice that some of the larger hotels are offering the Groupon/Pigsback deals at good value however they often inflate the offer by throwing in the bottle of wine, late checkout, voucher towards the Spa, round of golf, boat trip etc.  I try to stay away from these as I just want B&B plus an evening meal. I am also aware that some but not all will offer the SuperValu menu for the meal in the evening. It is worthwhile finding out those who offer you their standard menu.
The problem  I have now is that it is the same old, same old hotels cropping up again and again. It is now getting boring looking through the SuperValu hotels on offer for instance. A bit like the Ryanair destinations. Same old. same old.
Maybe the Blue Book and 5 star hotels that the OP is talking about are picking up the business from people who don't want to be associated with the voucher merchants (me included) the noisy weddings etc.
If I see somewhere new I am drawn to it like a magnet. You usually find that they haven't "copped on" yet, but they learn very quickly. It doesn't take them long to tailor their package to the Groupon surfers.


----------



## Purple

I find the price of Irish hotels compares favourably with Northern Europe and I find that the quality of Irish hotels is far higher than what’s on offer in most of the rest of Northern Europe.
I travel for business quite a lot and Irish hotels t the 3 to 4 star level are much better than their counterparts in the UK, Holland, Germany etc. 3 to 4 star hotels in the USA (Boston/ New York area) are vastly inferior to Irish hotels and are much more expensive.


----------



## SarahMc

Too expensive? Au contraire, look at dealpage.ie, I dont understand how hotels can keep their head above water charging so little.


----------



## adrina34smit

After comparison between Irish hotel with Northern Europe, I find that the quality of Irish hotels is more higher.Most of the time. I have to go Ireland for business purpose and need some hotels. Their accommodation makes my trip comfortable and enjoyable so, in my opinion their hotels are provide all facilities as well as available in reasonable price.


----------



## STEINER

I stayed in a few hotels in 2011 using lidlbreaks.ie, very good value at €98 DBB.  In 2012 I availed of some nice hotels using groupon or pigsback deals, generally 4* with pool/thermal suite/spa.

Pigsback has €49 for B&B for two in 4* Radisson Blu Hotel & Spa Limerick, purchase until midnight tonight, use voucher on/before 17th March 2013. A few date exclusions but thats a good deal.


----------



## DrMoriarty

Thanks for that Pigsback tip, STEINER — Mrs M has a "significant" birthday celebration coming up in January, and that will do very nicely indeed for family and friends coming from afar. 

€24.50pps* with breakfast and free use of the leisure facilities is fantastic value. We've also used lidlbreaks.ie for that DBB deal at the Carlton Kinsale, which is very pleasant.

_[*Edit: €22.05, in the end - I dug up a 10% discount code and bought a dozen of 'em.... ]_


----------



## Time

I finds that sites like hotels.com will give you good deals over the walk up rates.


----------



## rayn

Hotels in Ireland are now very reasonable for room only rates.
It's the food and drink which makes hotels appear expensive. 
Recently got double room in central Dublin for €59.
Then 2 coffees and 3 scones while waiting to check in cost €13.50.
Next time will bring a few sandwiches with me!!


----------



## Time

I would agree with that. Stay in the hotel at their cheap rate then go elsewhere for your dinner and drinks.


----------

